# Best new heaters



## Cichlid Kingdom (Apr 2, 2010)

*Best Heater?*​
Ebo Jager1123.40%Ebo Eheim24.26%Stealth1531.91%Rena48.51%Hydor714.89%Other817.02%


----------



## Cichlid Kingdom (Apr 2, 2010)

I have used and still have Ebo Jager heaters that are over 15 years old and they still work perfect.I started purchasing Stealth heaters for the last 9 tanks I have setup and have realized that my stealth heaters are dieing off one by one after two years or so of use (these are the first version of the stealth heaters not the new ones with the light)...I have read many reviews that the new stealth heaters are not as good as the ones I have and have also read reviews about the new Ebo Eheim heaters being not as good since they sold out....

I need to purchase about 40 new heaters and was wondering what you guys think?

I just picked up a 300W Rena smart heater and dont think the Rena smart heater is that good unless you hook it up to a Rena Filter and I dont have any Rena filters..The Rena smart heater is a inline heater but it does not have a propeller to pull the water thru it therefore its not that great if you use sponge filters etc....I have not tried it yet It may work good without any flow...

I know alot about heaters just not the new versions...As I have not purchased a heater since Ebo sold out and Stealth revamped

Does anyone use Hydor I just picked up one of them today but havent check it yet.

I want Ebo Jager Back! Does anyone know where I can find some?

Seeking some advice on these new heaters.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Eheim own jÃƒÂ¤ger now, so atleast here in EU they are very easy to find.

You should be able to find a jÃƒÂ¤ger heater online with out any trouble, they might be listed as eheim. If you need 40 heaters I would write a e-mail to eheim and try to get them wholesale, in my ekspiriance it's pretty easy to jump the retail stores when you buy enough.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been through Stealth (old style), Ebo jager, Hydor Theo's, and a mix of other misc brands. There's junk in every batch. I'm now running with the new style Stealth's and so far, so good, but it's too soon to judge. Definitely stay away from Hydor Theo's if that's the one you're referring to. Very erratic. Keep in mind that none of these brands are expensive, high tech items, so expect a certain number out of the 40 to let you down regardless of brand. Just the nature of the beast. I just size them so they can't cook my fish. I do that by adding one to a tank (before fish) and crank it up to full. If after a few days, the temp is only somewhere in the 80's, then it's sized about right. When it comes to heaters, more is not better. My fish room stays around 74 degrees, so I never have to worry about water getting too cool either.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the interpet delta therm heater. Had it a year now and no problems what so ever. Only thing *** just noticed, there is a bit of condensation inside the glass of the heater at the top, anyone know what this is?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have a hydor, so far it's ok, it kind of likes to float if the suction cups come loose. something to think about, also the thermostat is a little off, by just a few degrees, but it holds the tank temp well

what kind of system are you using them on, and is there a way that might make keeping the atmospheric temp high enough to not use heaters or is that not possible


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> i have a hydor, so far it's ok, it kind of likes to float if the suction cups come loose. something to think about, also the thermostat is a little off, by just a few degrees, but it holds the tank temp well
> 
> what kind of system are you using them on, and is there a way that might make keeping the atmospheric temp high enough to not use heaters or is that not possible


Yes, if the ambient temp is high enough you will not need a heater. Like in prov's case his room temperature is 74, if it's stable at that then he doesn't even need a heater unless he just want to make his warmer water fish super happy. :lol:


----------



## AElliott (Feb 14, 2010)

I have used a 300w hydor inline heater for the last 5 years or so. Its always done a superb job and since its inline, the temp can stay stable throughout the tank. Its also nice to have it outside the tank so I dont have to worry about hiding it from view.


----------



## tank2small (Apr 6, 2010)

I was using the stealth but a couple blew out. I have been using the via-aqua titanium with no problems.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Ebo Jager


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hydor Inline for me is the way to go....... HOWEVER.... I found it to be electronically "sensitive" to power quality (voltage sags, spikes, EMI, etc).

As for inline heaters, yes, you need constant flow in order for them to work, weather its from a sump line, or from a canister line (hence "In-line"). Unless you come up with some ingenious contraption with a pump or powerhead... 

Its too bad about all these heaters dropping in quality. Heater failure is bound to occur sooner or later on all heaters, but lately it seems to be a lot _sooner_ the before... :?



> I've just noticed, there is a bit of condensation inside the glass of the heater at the top, anyone know what this is?


 Trouble... 

*aaronjunited*, somehow the seal in your heater's been compromised. It's a potential shock hazard to you and the fish. Not to mention a possible fire hazard. IME, its better to be safe then sorry... I'd say chuck it.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a Fluval Tronic in one tank that has been running for the better part of 20 years. I have another Fluval Tronic (in a different tank) that has been in use for about 3 years. This would be my heater of choice, but Fluval has discontinued them, at least in the U.S.. You can still get them in Australia. Another shining example of a Fluval management snafu.

I have a pair of the older Marineland Visa-Therm Stealths (red knob, no on-off light) that have been running in my Oscar tank for almost 5 yeas. Marineland modified the design and shifted manufacture to China. Now they have a habit of exploding (worst case), electrocuting fish, or just dieing.

Jager was a top line brand. Eheim bought them and shifted the manufacture to China. The quality has certainly declined as there are now numerous reports of problems.

Point it, it's darn difficult to find a quality heater these days. Certainly, none of the options listed in this poll can longer be consider the "gold brand" of the hobby. If they are, we are in trouble.

I am ordering a Fluval M Heater to see how they work. They are new so there are almost no reports about them, but I had such good luck with the Fluval Tronics, perhaps heaters are the one thing Fluval gets right. Fluval M's use what they call "Reflective Technology" (which I assume means the heater casing is type of mirror) that results in the heater fading into the colors of the tank.

While researching, I almost bought a Via-Aqua Titanium, as there are very few negative reports, but decided to try the Fluval M, as (at least) it's not made in China (it's made in Italy).


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Rena without a Rena filter. Both the inside and the outside heats the water, so it works well even without a Filter to pull the water through the inside.

However, to take full advantage of the heaters surface area, when placing it in my sump I put it in line with my pump, so the general water flow is pulling through the inside of it.

Haven't had it long enough to comment on how well it holds up, but it does maintain the temperature.


----------

